# AWIC mounting options.



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

ok so Im in process of doing a VRT swap in my mK2. I decided on AWIC so now im working on mounting it. I have it set where the battery used to sit. 
I made a bracket to hold it but would this be ok or should I make something different? Im afraid that the engine will move a bit and AWIC will be bolted firmly to the frame and maybe something might go bad. would the silicone connectors be ok to absorb any movement?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

BiH said:


> I made a bracket to hold it but would this be ok or should I make something different? Im afraid that the engine will move a bit and AWIC will be bolted firmly to the frame and maybe something might go bad. would the silicone connectors be ok to absorb any movement?


 Depends how much engine movement you are talking about. If your mounts are sloppy to begin with then the flex in the silicone couplers will not be enough to compensate for the engine movement. With a good set of engine mounts installed you should not have that extreme level of movement anyway. FWIW people hard mount those cores all the time with no problems. 

Secondly you can probably soften the AWIC mount if you really have concerns though. You have a hard mount presently (suggest: grommets in your upper mounting hole of the bracket with slight enlargement to enable the AWIC to float slightly - you can use a spacer to slide over the portion of the bolt that is in contact with the grommet so that the threads of the bolt don't chaffe through the grommet).


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

thats what I was thinking, a rubber spaccer or sumtin that allow it some movement. engine mounts are front and rear WRD poly and G60 trans mount so not a whole lot of movement.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

If you've got WRD mounts, don't even worry another second, you're fine. 

Also, about mounting in that location, remember when you plumb and run the water for the first time in the system to tip the intercooler vertical for a moment so it will burp the huge air cavity resting in the top half of the core. 


Bay looks great btw.


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

This is a mkiv and a vr6, but still an idea for mounting the core. I have one bolt on the fender into a rubber isolator, and the core sits on my bracket. With all plumbing installed, everything is groovy, and no issues so far. The bracket has a layer of silicone that stays pliable, and all my mounts are pretty rigid, but with the awic mounted this way i was able to run all electrical under the bracket.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

awsome pics, thanks a lot. just wanted to hear another opinion from others. I try to see any problems I might run into before I do. I usually create more than I need to. haha 

as for the air buble thing in the core, I heard about that before in jetski forums. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

put a bleeder petcock in both the top AND the bottom. top to bleed, bottom to drain. dont ask me how i learned abot the drain one  

and out here we just weld on a bracket. works fine. this car gets beat on pretty good, never an issue. bracket is just an aluminum angle....


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

thats some amazing work, I was thinking about doing a BOV on the AWIC itself just I cant do aluminium welding. it looks good, thanks for the pics! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I made a bracket out of flat bar, it attaches to the trans where the bracket is.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

here is what I did so far with it. 


























it seems very sturdy I will put couple rubber washers in between the brackets. just wanted to update this incase someone needs suggestions.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have VF engine mounts and a solid mount cooler and no issues with it. 
Steve


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Just in case, they do make hump hoses which can absorb motion if you're worried.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

yeah I know but I dont have one straight coupler everything has bends.


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

it dawned on me to make a bracket to accomplish a similar goal. heres what i got:


it bolts to the battery ground, core support, and inner fender. also, although its not so easy to see, i welded two hose clamps on the underside to mount the bosch pump in. shortens the plumbing and if need be i can pull the whole thing out as an assembly, only removing one hose clamp and three nuts.
end result:


----------

